# SEO for Google: What you should be doing NOW



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

There has been a lot of scare in the SEO community for SEO's and small businesses alike. It seems right now Google search optimization is inconsistent at best and frustrating at worst. 

In the past year we have seen changes including Penguin, Panda, and Hummingbird that have changed the way our customers receive results. 

In a keynote speech for PubCon, Matt Cutts-the head of Google's "anti spam" department, gave some insight on what website owners should be working on in the year head considering changes in search results. Here is the full video on youtube of the speech:

http://youtu.be/1KnYqySMUL8

Here is a summery of what Matt Cutts says he "would do in the next year."

*1. Mobile*

Mobile is huge and Google wants to be at the forefront of mobile search. On top of that they are looking for ways to monetize ads on mobile as well. 

Matt mentioned Flash capabilities and website rendering capabilities. Rendering capabilities in that the website will be able to best experience/page for the searcher....Including navigation and ease of use. 
*
2. Chrome Auto-complete*

Chrome auto complete is a function on the Chrome Browser that safely stores the users information so that they be able to "auto-complete" web forms. For example, if you where trying to buy something from an online dealer-like some brushes, when you got to the billing section where you fill out your email, address, ect., the Chrome Browser will auto complete the form. 

Matt Cutts says this cuts down on total bounce rate and can help in customer conversion overall since they don't have to spend the few minute to fill the form out....which in turns gives them time to think about their decision.

3*. New Google Penalty: Ad-Heavy Pages *

This is part of Google's goal to improve the user experience. Banner ads on the front or center parts of the website signal to Google that this site may be spam opposed to a legitimate site that normally does not use these tactics.

For most painting contractors, I have not seen big banner ads and its a good practice not too. You want to advertise you on your business website, not some other brand. 

More on Googles Autofill: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/142893?hl=en

*4. Authorship*

Right now, for search optimization, authorship is huge. Authorship is where you can connect your Google + account to content. This does 2 things:

I. This tells Google how credible of a source you are (through shares, circles, 1+, ect).
II. Lets you author your content for the search engines. Here is an example of what I'm talking about: 









See how it shows you wrote the article. At this point, searchers can look for reputable authors to answer their questions. What better way to tell Google your site is the best then by having other searchers vouch for you. 

*5. Rich Snippets*

Google can create rich snippets of your content so that it is better categorized and easier to search for...giving more information to the searcher.

Some examples are with doing a search for "restaurants' in a certain area like Austin, TX for example. You may see yelp.com reviews with "stars" or restaurant addresses, etc. Its harder to explain this in text so to learn more just check out Google's Webmaster Tools Guide:

https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/99170?hl=en

*6. Webmaster Tools*

If you aren't already signed up for Google Webmaster Tools and Analytics than you need to right now. This site is going to give you valuable information about your website and how you can improve it. This includes crawling, index and link information. 

Here's the link if you aren't already signed up: www.google.com/webmasters/tools

*Conclusion *

So from the video and the key points my understanding is that Google is going to push for social reputation and identity. 

Now and into 2014 think: Social reputation in all aspects, and identity to my customers.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno man, seems every few months the sky is falling with google SEO. Gotta do this, do that and don't forget you should not do this. I know some static sites that have not changed in over 5 years and they rank right there and always have. 

It's almost like the SEO guys are trying to create panic in the world so more and more people turn to them for business.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How would you suggest that painting contractors use Rich Snippets?


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno man, seems every few months the sky is falling with google SEO. Gotta do this, do that and don't forget you should not do this. I know some static sites that have not changed in over 5 years and they rank right there and always have.
> 
> It's almost like the SEO guys are trying to create panic in the world so more and more people turn to them for business.
> 
> Pat


I agree the game has changed a lot. And in the last year there have been so many changes it will make your head spin. I'm talking they changed, just in the last year, things that I have worked in the last 10 years. 

Some unscrupulous SEO's ARE taking advantage of the fact that Google is changing and that most business owners don't have the time to keep up with the changes. 

Honestly this is a lot of reason I started posting on here. I am in the paint industry and have followed this site for a long time. All over the internet there is just crap. All kinds of crap about marketing a business online.

Spam sites offering tons of links or advice only to direct you to a sales page. Overall the Google algorithm changes are out the get rid of those sites. With SEO and other internet marketing information on the internet, its a lot of bull****.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

seomichael said:


> I agree the game has changed a lot. And in the last year there have been so many changes it will make your head spin. I'm talking they changed, just in the last year, things that I have worked in the last 10 years.
> 
> Some unscrupulous SEO's ARE taking advantage of the fact that Google is changing and that most business owners don't have the time to keep up with the changes.
> 
> ...


For most here, all those changes mean nothing and will not effect their rankings. At least locally they have not. So why bother.

To me it's pretty simple



Get a domain that has a keyword or two in it
Get your title tag down with some good keywords that also have your location in it.
Fill out the description tags to what you want people to see in the search results.
Add your keywords to the keyword tag.
 Create and submit a site map to google
Add google analytics to each one of your pages
Create good content that has do with what you do.
I'm sure there is more, but it just comes down to time. the longer it's out there the more it moves up in rank. Advertise on the side of your truck or van. get people to look at it.


Pat


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

RCP said:


> How would you suggest that painting contractors use Rich Snippets?


Good question. Without a doubt, the number one rich snippet I would add as a painting contractor is reviews. This is massive social proof for searchers and is relevant to information searchers are looking for. 

I can't do justice to Google's own webpage explaining exactly how to do this so I'm going to give you the link here: 

https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/146645

Thank you


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> For most here, all those changes mean nothing and will not effect their rankings. At least locally they have not. So why bother.
> 
> To me it's pretty simple
> 
> ...


Yeah, of course there is more but, yeah you are on the right track. Its not that hard unless you want to get down and dirty with and and fully maximize. Business owners don't have the time to do every little detail, no doubt. 

I would suggest everyone looking at your breakdown as a very good place to start. You can add other things to enhance rankings but like I said you are on the right track. 

Adding other elements like social media and authorship will maximize those efforts. 

Good stuff Pat! Thanks


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> For most here, all those changes mean nothing and will not effect their rankings. At least locally they have not. So why bother.
> 
> To me it's pretty simple
> 
> ...


I do disagree with you though that this can't effect you locally.

And sometimes if someone is in a lull and can't rank higher for some reason, then these are good methods to employ.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

seomichael said:


> I do disagree with you though that this can't effect you locally.
> 
> And sometimes if someone is in a lull and can't rank higher for some reason, then these are good methods to employ.


I'm sure you're right, as your a web guy and I'm not. So it's appreciated that you post your knowledge with us.

I'm just having a hard time believing the sky is always falling from observing my local results. Not allot has changed in many years. 

Pat


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm sure you're right, as your a web guy and I'm not. So it's appreciated that you post your knowledge with us.
> 
> I'm just having a hard time believing the sky is always falling from observing my local results. Not allot has changed in many years.
> 
> Pat


For sure....Like I always say, if it is working....don't mess with it. :thumbup:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Sad to say it because I believe piggy backing services is giant BS. ButT... Google plus should be on that list of basics too. But + has to be an actual social and not piggy backed before we can pool it into that strategy. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

How does one get someone @ google to actually DO something?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

chrisn said:


> How does one get someone @ google to actually DO something?


Chris, have you tried the the google forums? Or attend a helpdesk hangout, these guys really know their stuff and some work at Google.

Have you tried calling Google?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Chris, have you tried the the google forums? Or attend a helpdesk hangout, these guys really know their stuff and some work at Google.
> 
> Have you tried calling Google?


 
I have called and actually had conversations with at least 6 different people in the last 6 months, they all say, OK here is what you need to do. bla,bla,bla, A new post card is sent with a new pin and the whole process starts again, with the same results.

NOTHING


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> I have called and actually had conversations with at least 6 different people in the last 6 months, they all say, OK here is what you need to do. bla,bla,bla, A new post card is sent with a new pin and the whole process starts again, with the same results.
> 
> NOTHING


I'm amazed you even found a phone number to call. I tried looking once and got nowhere


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I have called and actually had conversations with at least 6 different people in the last 6 months, they all say, OK here is what you need to do. bla,bla,bla, A new post card is sent with a new pin and the whole process starts again, with the same results.
> 
> NOTHING


Sounds frustrating! So your Places page just disappears? But it looks ok in your dashboard?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Sounds frustrating! So your Places page just disappears? But it looks ok in your dashboard?


I cannot get them to put my arrow back on google maps. It was there and I was listed in the top 3 for a year under painting and wall covering and then it disappeared. They say I violated some term or another but non of them will tell me what and or how to fix it. They just keep on saying OK we will figure it out, but nothing happens


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I cannot get them to put my arrow back on google maps. It was there and I was listed in the top 3 for a year under painting and wall covering and then it disappeared. They say I violated some term or another but non of them will tell me what and or how to fix it. They just keep on saying OK we will figure it out, but nothing happens


Chris

Is Parodi aware of these issues? If not, give him a shout. I have heard that he is like the Scotty Boras of contractors.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Chris, do you have a link to your places page?


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

Great information, Thanks! !!


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I cannot get them to put my arrow back on google maps. It was there and I was listed in the top 3 for a year under painting and wall covering and then it disappeared. They say I violated some term or another but non of them will tell me what and or how to fix it. They just keep on saying OK we will figure it out, but nothing happens


First check your address part of your places listing. A lot of contractors are getting pulled because of non store front. 

If you do not actually have a store front- meaning your customers come to your place of business then you need to hide your address. 

On your options choose that you service customers at their location and then choose to hide your address. You will not pop up as a pin but rather a circle. 

I see a lot of contractors showing their address and getting pulled because ....simply, google can go on their own site, google street view, and see if your business is a store front or not. When it is not a store front then they will pull your listing. 

Also I notice you don't have your address on your website either. Which inditates to google you may not actually be a local business. 

Give me some details...I've helped at least half a dozen painters get back on maps. I'm very familiar with the google guidelines and policies for google places. 

Though I will admit, I will never gaurantee anything......


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

seomichael said:


> First check your address part of your places listing. A lot of contractors are getting pulled because of non store front.
> 
> If you do not actually have a store front- meaning your customers come to your place of business then you need to hide your address.
> 
> ...


When I have a couple minutes, I will get back to you
Thanks


----------

